# Best time to apply on Dubbizle for better response



## Saad Nadeem (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all,
I am residing in dubai and using Dubbizle for quiete a long time to apply for jobs but didnt get any response yet , although i have a good experience , some people suggest that you should apply on a particular time to get your cv on the top so that employers can have a look at it, can anyone suggest the time on which i should apply and does it really matter ? how can i use dubbizle more efficiently to find a job, any suggestion ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Saad Nadeem said:


> Hi all,
> I am residing in dubai and using Dubbizle for quiete a long time to apply for jobs but didnt get any response yet , although i have a good experience , some people suggest that you should apply on a particular time to get your cv on the top so that employers can have a look at it, can anyone suggest the time on which i should apply and does it really matter ? how can i use dubbizle more efficiently to find a job, any suggestion ?


Hi,
I would use Dubizzle for many things - buying or selling a car, buying a table etc. - but i would never dream of using it to find a job.
There are much better ways of finding a job than Dubbizle.
What are your qualifications and what type of job are you looking for?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've hired half a dozen people through Dubizzle, all with good results. 

From an employer's point of view, if your CV is not in my inbox within 2 hours of the advert going live, then you've got no chance as I will have removed the advert by then as I will have over 200 CV's to sift through.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

The worst thing on Dubizzle is putting a very specific ad then getting all kinds of people just applying anyway.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

JonGard said:


> The worst thing on Dubizzle is putting a very specific ad then getting all kinds of people just applying anyway.


Kind of - the worst thing is people who think they are unique and special and are surprised to find they are not and they act as if its your fault.

If you are applying for jobs through a bulk advertising medium, then you're not that special so get over it


----------



## Saad Nadeem (Apr 6, 2014)

*Qualification*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I would use Dubizzle for many things - buying or selling a car, buying a table etc. - but i would never dream of using it to find a job.
> There are much better ways of finding a job than Dubbizle.
> What are your qualifications and what type of job are you looking for?
> ...


Dear Steve , I am ACCA Qualified and has 2 Years of experience in a UK Based Audit firm and I have worked for 1 Year as a Professional Corporate Trainer for Software Implementation with in the Firm , Devleping systems on excel for companies etc 

I want to know the job prospects in UAE


----------



## Saad Nadeem (Apr 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> I've hired half a dozen people through Dubizzle, all with good results.
> 
> From an employer's point of view, if your CV is not in my inbox within 2 hours of the advert going live, then you've got no chance as I will have removed the advert by then as I will have over 200 CV's to sift through.



Thanks for your Reply Gaytek , your information might get helpful in my job search!!!


----------



## Saad Nadeem (Apr 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Kind of - the worst thing is people who think they are unique and special and are surprised to find they are not and they act as if its your fault.
> 
> If you are applying for jobs through a bulk advertising medium, then you're not that special so get over it


yaa but i often see lots of Jobs with very little response , may be its the market conditions now a days in dubai , what is the good time/Season for dubai job search anyway ?


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

I guess you should apply during the morning time when the offices open.Between 7 to 8 am. The first thing people do after reaching office is check mails.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

early morning time is the best way to apply in dubbizle .look at fresh job postings and apply , i think you have a better chance of getting a call for interview


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Saad Nadeem said:


> yaa but i often see lots of Jobs with very little response , may be its the market conditions now a days in dubai , what is the good time/Season for dubai job search anyway ?


Or the advert isn't paying enough or is too specific for anyone to apply.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> too specific for anyone to apply.


When has that stopped anyone from applying to an online job ad


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> When has that stopped anyone from applying to an online job ad


Absolutely!!! Mind you, I'm still chortling away to myself over the typo OP made in Gav's name. In my mind (so sorry Gav!), he is always going to be Gaytek from now on.


----------

